
Water is turned into beer in German recycling miracle - rusk
https://www.irishtimes.com/news/world/europe/water-is-turned-into-beer-in-german-recycling-miracle-1.3371532#.Wm8Mhq50Nxg.twitter
======
RutZap
Clickbait title. Basically, just abusing the food stamp service.

The recycling fee/cashback incentive is a great way to ensure people are being
responsible with their waste, or paying extra if they are not. Wasting water
bought with food stamps to then get a couple of beers is not really worthy of
anyone's attention.

~~~
rusk
Clickbait headline is unfortunate - but there is substance to the article. In
particular the political backdrop to instituting recycling. Interesting to see
that Merkel opposed it ...

~~~
Arnt
What she opposed was a change, not the whole thing.

Inaccurate summary: The percentage of <abbreviated> that was being recycled
was dropping, and so reform was proposed, which at least some people expected
to solve no part of the problem. She was against that reform. In her usual
fashion she did not say much about why. I didn't notice any better proposal at
the time.

------
imtringued
Do governments cut welfare because of abuse like this? The obvious solution is
to make people on foodstamps pay for the deposit which hurts those that don't
abuse it.

------
jlebrech
I recycle Grolsh bottle for homemade noodle sauce yum.

All I need for lunch is the bottle and dry noodles.

